# HSM Ammo



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

I've searched the net and yielded few results on HSM ammunition. I'm particularly interested in it because they offer a 158gr JHP in .38 Special. There is evidence supporting that S&W Model 64s perform their best with a 158gr bullet and I despise cleaning lead, so it seems that this particular round might provide the solution. I've located an online retailer that has this ammo in stock for $25 shipped per box of 50. That pricing is for new brass, but they also have once-fired brass boxes for $21.50 shipped.

Yay or nay?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I lived on the westside of Montana for a few years and had heard about them but have never purchased their product. I have lived in Montana since 03. I can tell you they have been around for a number of years and in the firearm industry you are not going to stick around with an inferior or poor product very long. 

They also have an interest in Cooper Firearms. I have seen Cooper Firearms and they look to be high quality products as well.


----------



## X6StringerX (Dec 11, 2007)

Cooper firearms are absolutely beautiful.

I think I'll give them the benefit of the doubt and order at least one box to see how it performs. I try my best to support the American businessman every chance I get. I haven't been let down yet.


----------



## 4X4SNEAK (Jan 27, 2008)

I have some experience with Hunting Shack AKA HSM. They are really great people and make good ammunition.

They used to supply the Montana Law Enforcement Academy. I used their 9MM load when I attended and fired 1000 rounds without a single problem in my Glock 17. Actually, I didn't see anyone have problems with the ammo.

The only downside I can see is that they use mostly Unique Powder. It works well in a lot of pistol cartridges but is very dirty. I haven't tried the newer, cleaner version.


----------

